# Removing Glass Clovers From Halogen Globes



## timothyng1998 (Apr 5, 2019)

Ive heard from a few different keepers that halogen globes produce uv and the glass covers acts as a uv filter, therefore removing the glass cover will allow the globe to provide a little bit more uv for my lizards. 

Does anyone do that to their globes? if so how do you do it? and would the halogen globe also produce uvc rays what are harmful to the reptiles?


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Apr 5, 2019)

Links to URLs where people claim this works (and is safe).

I think you'll get unpredictable levels of UVA & UVB and UVC , the glass will be blocking all these.

It takes a special grade of quartz glass to allow only beneficial bands of UVA and UVB to be passed.

I think the risk is the reptiles will be irradiated by very high levels of UVC and a very poor UV spectrum , and it's likely they will develop photoconjuctivitis and cancers.

I think unless you have access to a Solarmeter Model 6.2 (UVB microW) and Model 4.2 (UVA microW) and a Model 8.0 (UVC microW) or a scanning UV meter and can test the UV output of the modified globe then it's not worth the risk.


----------

